#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل ویندوز بوت نمیشه

## fifafc

هنگام بوت کردن ویندوز .ویندوز بوت نمیشه . ویندوز دیویدی گردو .خ خش نداره.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hadi.mrv

1-اگه سی دی دیگه دارید با سی دی دیگه تست کنید احتمال مشکل دار بودن سی دی وجود دارد
2 - از سلامت دی وی دی رام خود مطمن بشین .
3- اگه دی وی دی رام تون مشکل داره میتونید یه فلش بوت کنید و از فلش برای نصب ویندوز استفاده کنید که سرعتش نسبت به سی دی چندین برابره .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------

*fifafc*

----------

